# Is there a modern day equivalent of Cannon Fodder?



## biggus dickus (May 8, 2012)

I like war and that, but it all seems to be first person games, which are cool and all, but I would like something more like that. I downloaded the original one and it is fun, but it is very old....

I liked RTS games as well up to a point but got bored of them cos you need to spend hours building stuff


----------



## mauvais (May 8, 2012)

World in Conflict, probably - bit like C&C but with less building/resource management and with real modern day units.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

I liked Cannon Fodder.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like you'd prefer real time tactical games.  Much less building/resource management.

not sure that there is a modern day version of Cannon Fodder though. 

You might like the Total War series (if you don't mind yer war/battles being fought in a Civilizationesque backdrop of towns/cities/etc building improvements, and tech trees). 

You might like the Close Combat series (top down, fairly realistic small unit tactics game, with realistic moral and arms set in world war two, so if one of your infantry platoon has been shot to pieces they panic and generally don't do what you order them to do).  It's fairly old (although the team behind it now makes small unit tactical games for the US military now), so it might be hard to find.   If you do manage to track down the Russian Front one (CC3) get the real red mod, as it makes the unit rosters accurate enough to placate World War 2 military history nerds). 

actually Full Spectrum Warrior sounds a bit like Cannon Fodder, you issue orders to soldiers in a small unit etc.. it's free now (albeit with adverts, and supplied by the US military).


----------



## biggus dickus (May 8, 2012)

I loved Total War, I played the Samurai one and one of the Roman ones. It's really different to Cannon Fodder tho, the RTS games are not so arcade-y. The thing I liked when I played it the other day was how it wasn't really that tactical, you were just running around shooting

I'll check those games out though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2012)

Cannon Fodder was so much fun! Sadly no one's thought to port it to the smartphones like the excellent Speedball 2...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2012)

how about this ?

http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-CF3/cannon-fodder-3


----------



## XR75 (May 20, 2012)

Ground Control and it's free.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2012)

Ahem.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/05/21/war-used-to-be-so-much-fun-tiny-troopers/

Not out yet though.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 29, 2012)

The memorable thing about cannon foder was the constant clicking... ab it like.. Diablo III !!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2012)

I played cannon fodder on the snes the other day. I used to love it but it hasn't aged well. Actually maybe I just haven't aged well. I don't play computer games anymore so maybe it's more to do with that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 29, 2012)

How about one of the remakes of Alien Breed?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> How about one of the remakes of Alien Breed?



They're ok but not amazing, found them good for a quick blast but got bored quickly though...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They're ok but not amazing, found them good for a quick blast but got bored quickly though...


 
So did I but suspect that's because gaming has moved on from the top down shooter. They're pretty cheap on Steam though.


----------



## Frazzlemac (May 29, 2012)

jools jops....one of the best games of all time in my opinion


----------



## BlueStarGeneral (Dec 17, 2013)

Super Trench Attack is pretty similar and funny too. It's set in WW1 though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 17, 2013)

http://games.adultswim.com/meowcenaries-action-online-game.html

It features kitties but is the same as CF in all other respects.

E2A: Didn't realise this was a bump. Oh well.


----------

